# Got hair?



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He is obviously ready for a date with the groomer. I'm terrible with clippers so don't do FFT in between .


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Rockporters said:


>


I totally use to do my hair like that >.>
((seriously...it looked exactly like that >.<))

hes looks good with his awesome hair though


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I totally use to do my hair like that >.>
> ((seriously...it looked exactly like that >.<))
> 
> hes looks good with his awesome hair though


LOL! 

I swear if I ever need a hair transplant I'm making them take it from Jasper LOL.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol XD
that would be fantastic, your blonde hair with a few clumps of black poodle hair sticking out here and there XDDD


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> lol XD
> that would be fantastic, your blonde hair with a few clumps of black poodle hair sticking out here and there XDDD


Hmmm, good point. Maybe I'll just have them make me a Poodle wig then .


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol XDDD
I just had this image of you having a wiggie banded into your hair...yeah thats the way my brain works XDDD


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> lol XDDD
> I just had this image of you having a wiggie banded into your hair...yeah thats the way my brain works XDDD


LOL too funny!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> LOL!
> 
> I swear if I ever need a hair transplant I'm making them take it from Jasper LOL.


Rockporters:
LOLOL you are a blondie.. Jasper's hair strands would be used as streaks.. LOL
Woud look wonderful.
I keep all my dogs' shaved coats. I have birds nesting in our trees and I put all the clipped dog coat near the tree stump in winter and April and they make their chickies nests with it.. I saw them do it its amazing. This is why I never throw out my coat clippings..
Your boy looks amazing.. What a wonderful texture he has to his coat. You better start watching now as he is most probably going to start coat change from 9 mos. to 15-16 months so you really have to be on top of it. Jenn my handler said that if you bath the dog and condition his coat once a week he will grow great coat. I am too lazy so I bath and condition mine every 10 days (shame on me).. LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Rockporters:
> LOLOL you are a blondie.. Jasper's hair strands would be used as streaks.. LOL
> ...


Ora, 

Good point, people would pay big $$ for BLACK and blonde streaks. I'll be the envy of every woman LOL.

I bathe Jasper once a week.(except grooming week yay!) It's hard work! Yesterday it took 3.5 hours just to bathe and dry. I have a force dryer but I'm going to have to add a stand dryer I think, or maybe one of the dual motor dryers. Poodles in a longer coat are not for the faint of heart!

I'm dreading the coat change. My Toy was a nightmare during. He's 15.5 and I still remember, that's how bad it was LOL. The Toy's coat is more cottony though, I'm hoping that Jasper won't be as bad.

That's a great idea for the clippings! I was saving ours for the gulf spill. I used to throw our GR's fur out for the birds, they loved it.

(I'm avoiding packing can you tell?!)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rockporters - I am just taken away at how beautifuil Jasper is. May I ask, where is he from?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Rockporters - I am just taken away at how beautifuil Jasper is. May I ask, where is he from?


Thank you, sweet of you to say! Jasper (AM CAN CH Bar-None Dawin Ahead Of The Game x Janeva Syrena Highspirits) was bred by Eve Baltzell and Helen Sokopp.

He's spending the week with Eve, his Mom, and sister! It's hard to leave them with dog walkers while still needing to be crated. I'm very glad Eve was able to take him for us!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous! You are doing such a good job with him. This was just before the time when I gave in and clipped Kala down(coat change). All I can say is DON"T DO IT. Stick it out Easy for me to say when I didn't do it huh Good luck with taking your son to college. It will get easier after the first few weeks I'm sure.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Thank you, sweet of you to say! Jasper (AM CAN CH Bar-None Dawin Ahead Of The Game x Janeva Syrena Highspirits) was bred by Eve Baltzell and Helen Sokopp.
> 
> He's spending the week with Eve, his Mom, and sister! It's hard to leave them with dog walkers while still needing to be crated. I'm very glad Eve was able to take him for us!


Adding Janeva poodles to my list of possible breeders for my future black pup!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks KalaMama! I'm trying to stay ahead of the hair, hopefully the change over won't be too bad. Nice little dream world I'm creating for myself isn't it? 

ChocolateMillie, FYI Eve does all the appropriate testing. She usually breeds to Dawin dogs and so far her litters have been beautiful and consistent.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He is just breathtaking. I hope you schedule a professional photo session while he is this long.....and soft and fluffy and black. Things dont always stay the same. He looks ready for a show ring.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.. I LOVE that look! Poodle hair is so great! I love the head of a poodle with a nice amount of hair on head and ears and face shaved!! What a lovely boy you have.

And, yeah, I agree with you whitepoodles, I put the hair outside for the birds in spring and they LOVE it! Nothing like making a nice soft bed for baby birds....


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Rockporters,

I do not envy you all that hair! But I love the photos! I bring Murphy to the groomer every 3 weeks since all of a sudden he is having major hair growth! 

We are starting a new training class tonight and then in three weeks we are moving on to Rally training. 

Murphy HATES the force-air dryer, but I am sure Jasper is used to it. Of course, Murphy is a goof lately, but that is ok! He still thinks he is a 5 lb lap dog though!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow all that hair~I don't envy you but it looks great either way


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Jasper is gorgeousome (gorgeous x handsome)  Looks like you're doing a wonderful job with all his hair. I love "Hey baby what's your sign?"
You take awesome photos even with your phone!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woo! Look at all that gorgeous hair!! I'm so jealous of him, I wish I had long, shiny, soft hair like that! LOL 
Surely he's an absolutely showstopper in public. I would about die if I saw him in person, we don't get many poodles here, let alone ones as gorgeous as Jasper.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. Eye candy. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow! That is amazing hair for his age! I love caring for the long hair myself. You will have a challenging several months ahead of you but you can get through it, and you will be happy you did. 

Good luck to the child who is off to college.
_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I love them all poofy like that. Jasper is so handsome, I hope to see him at a show sometime. Or maybe next time we go to Rockport


----------

